# year hp etc.



## rookie (Jan 12, 2008)

My brother in law died a year ago and Im trying to figure some things out with his tractor. His wife asked me to sell it for her. Its a massey fergusson power shuttle 30E. How do I figure out what year and what size engine it has? Also does anyone now what these tractors are worth? The only thing it has on it is a gannon. I think he said its a 96. Its fully hydrolic. Good tires. What am I missing in the discription?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

would be easier to determine year if you had the serial number. I did a google search for your tractor and found several for sale on tractorhouse.com. They showed a wide range of years and horsepower though all had front end loaders.

see this page

tractor house 

Andy


----------



## rookie (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Where would I find the serial number?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe this link will help you out with more info. 

http://www.tiscoparts.com/specs.aspx

I believe the Massey 30E was an industrial version of the 30. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I like using tractorhouse.com also, but sometimes the prices are slightly higher than what I expected to pay. But its the people selling them that make the price, but who knows it may be right or Im too cheap  lol . Hope it sells


----------

